# Casting from the Beach



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I'm going to drive up from Cbus to the Cleveland area this weekend, I think Sunday morning Im going to go throw some spoons off the beach close to PA, Last year I got a few this early. Its nice to get some spin casting, before I bust out the 8wt and blow my arm out until Spring.

Have you guys been getting rain up there? hope Erie isn't chocolate at the beaches .


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

The last couple days have been rainy. The forecast has rain Saturday and Sunday. I was pier fishing erie Tuesday and the water wasn't bad at al

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I would think that surf fishing with spawn would be the hottest.


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

Any body ever try near cle?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Cast out some hot n'tots in firetiger. Friend told me a few days ago he hooked a hot and heavy hen but she threw the hook. He thought it might of been a sheephead the way it jumped but it probably wasn't.....


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, Got one early, on a hammered nickle devil. Water was like glass and there was a ton of bait around.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1779&pictureid=12937


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

heck yeah man nice job!!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome chrome bone. Where at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet chromer!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

tehsavage said:


> Awesome chrome bone. Where at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Looks like lake Erie to me


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE!!! Always wanted to get one from the surf.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

thephildo0916 said:


> Looks like lake Erie to me




YA THINK?!:bulgy-eyes:





.....what certain AREA of lake erie


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

tehsavage said:


> .....what certain AREA of lake erie


South side maybe???

lol




On a more serious note, he did say close to PA if that's what you're looking for...


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, getting them off the beach is pretty fun, you don't have to worry about running into sticks, every once in a while you will get some really nice acrobatics.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I know the spot, greater Cleveland area!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of line are people using for casting spoons from the shore. I been using 10lb Fireline with 3 ft of 8Lb Flouro Clear Leader. Should I be going heavier? And does a Leader ever matter for the beach and pier fishing?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You really don't need a leader when casting hardware. It's just a reaction strike. I use 8lb mono with no issues. Fluoro matters when using a float, but that's a different ballgame.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Govbarney said:


> What kind of line are people using for casting spoons from the shore. I been using 10lb Fireline with 3 ft of 8Lb Flouro Clear Leader. Should I be going heavier? And does a Leader ever matter for the beach and pier fishing?


Been using 8lb mono for 30 years.Just make sure your drag is set.If you do use braid set it extra loose.With no stretch it easily pulls the hook out of their mouths or even straighten hooks.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

......... .......




(waiting for Fishman to suggest a spreader rig with curly tails, lol.)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> ......... .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can find a rip tide this tactic works incredibly well. Hook up a 3 oz triangle weight and cast to the left or right side of the seam the rip tide creates. The current will do all the work for you just hold on!!!!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> What kind of line are people using for casting spoons from the shore. I been using 10lb Fireline with 3 ft of 8Lb Flouro Clear Leader. Should I be going heavier? And does a Leader ever matter for the beach and pier fishing?


I fish a lot offshore down south, so I been using leader for a very long time,

On my noodle rod I use 8ib Sufix mono, my favorite braid is Spider Wire Ultracast, that is what I use most in Salt water. I cant find it anywhere in Ohio, usually have to order it, with any braid, you will catch a lot more fish with a leader, All good game fish have good vision and will see your line. Also braid floats so using a flouro leader will help get it down.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by creekcrawler View Post
> ......... .......
> 
> ...



No comment


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Nice fish! I love catching all trout. Are they hard to locate out on the big lake?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone heard any reports from fairport


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Any reports from fairport's long wall? Going up tomorrow AM with hope that today's rain will bring in a fresh batch of chrome.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

They were getting them on the short wall yesterday.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Good idea ............. lol! Thanx


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Where is the short wall?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

The short wall is the east side of the grand river. I hit the long wall this afternoon got a decent large mouth on a little cleo. NO chrome thou.


----------

